# The most important shop fixture- the Shop Dog!



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently recieved a visitor at my workshop that never left. She's a tiny, trembling little mutt not much bigger than a cat and had clearly been homeless for a while. I live in a small town but couldn't locate her owner and I didn't have the heart to turn her out. So I have two shopdogs now.

Maya (below) we've had for a couple of years. She's is an Australian Shepherd that we affectionately call "the birth defect". She's a purebread from two show dogs that never should have been bred. (If you breed two of the same type of Aussies you may get puppies that are mostly white, like Maya and these are usually born blind, deaf or both. Fortunately Maya is healthy!) She is by far the best dog I've ever known, extremely smart, obsessively committed to pleasing us, and absolutley docile. She's afraid of noise and likes to snort sawdust, so she mostly stays in the house while I work and comes out to inspect the finished pieces.










Puddles (the little one below) is the reformed street dog I mentioned above. She's the opposite of Maya but we're working on her! Mostly she likes to shiiver and shake because she's always cold but she tolerates noise better than Maya. Her job is to chew on any wood I need turned into a pile wet little chips and poop on the floor.










Do you have a shopdog? is your shop dog a cat? Please share a photo or tell us about yours and how it "helps out".

And a couple of jokes won't hurt either…

On the door of a woodworker's shop a visitor noticed the sign DANGER! BEWARE OF DOG! Inside he saw a harmless old hound dog asleep on the floor besides the counter. He asked the shop owner, "Is THAT the dog folks are supposed to beware of?" "Yep, that's him," he replied. The visitor could not help but be amused. "That certainly does not look like a dangerous dog to me. Why in the world would you post that sign?" "Because," the owner replied, "before I posted that sign, people kept tripping over him."


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Puddles? I guess I know why you gave that name, don't I.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes you do, nailbanger… yes… you… do..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well jim you did a great thing by taking in the little pup…im sure puddles will grow out of its current problem and be more of a help…lol…here is my new shop helper…she is like your first dog…not real keen on noise, but will inspect the finished project…she is a really good dog and is coming along nicely , she still thinks her tail is some type of alien that is following her around…its quite funny to see her pull on it and almost pull her behind from off the floor…but she is great at giving kisses…and her mellow mood face always makes me melt.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Grizz- Puddles is also fond of giving kisses, but only on the mouth, which I am not too keen on. I call them Oh-La-La's because it sounds french! She watches your face while she's on your lap and tries to catch you off gaurd so she can shoot her little head up and give you a lick. I am always careful to keep my face turned away when she tries to strike!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea jim ive seen her type before…lol…they watch and wait for there moment to strike…and then its wham…right in the mouth…lol…my girl molly is a great kisser..her being a lab, has a soft tongue thank goodness…cuz she will lick like she is giving you a shave…lol…ive had dogs most of my life…and there wonderful to have…but i had forgotten how tough it was bring up a puppy…so this one here is probably my last one…ive got back problems and doing as much getting up and down to take her out and so on has been hard…but she is doing much better the last few weeks…and im trying to get her to like the shop more and more…ill take her a chew bone out there…and she will lay there and stay busy with that…she doesnt care for it when i run the planer…maybe she will get use to it…might have to make her some special doggy muffs to go over her ears…grizz


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't care how good that dog's manners are, get her off the dinner table.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*I almost had a shop dog once*. My daughter brought home a stray while she was in her last year of high school, after we told her no more pets. My wife and I wanted to get situated being empty nesters without any pets to care for. We told her that she had to go. I knew we were in trouble, when she begged for us to give her time to find a home for her. After we agreed to give her a week she immediately began calling this little pup Jude. I said one week thats it. By the middle of the week this pup was going everywhere with me since I was stuck caring for this little thing while she was in school and working her pt job. By the end of the week I was attached to Jude and she was in training to be shop dog. She was good in the shop and never got excited when I turned on any of the machines. Needless to say my daughter found a home for this little pup and she was gone. Just so you know how attached I had gotten. Here's a pick of the little girl.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

We found Lightfoot in our shed 7 years ago, starving and scared. She has been the best dog I've ever had and don't know what we would do without her. She goes everywhere with us. Here's a pic of her leading the way up the mountain.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Jim- I think your new little beagle pup needs a sweater to help him/her stay a bit warmer. They have them at Walmart for 5.00 in the pet section. Fleece or knitted is best. I think you will find that the pup is warmer and will feel more secure with the sweater on.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a shop dog also. All 100 pounds of him. Well he's my shop dog until I turn any equipment on them he's gone!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Rivergirl- Puddles has a couple of sweaters but she wrestles with Maya so much that the get torn off quickly! By the way, she's full grown, not a puppy. I'd say a year old because she has all her adult teeth. She must be a beagle mixed with some type of small terrier. Her long legs make me think she may be a beagle mixed with a white tailed deer.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

While i wont call her a shop dog .. here's Grace .. shes the quirkiest yellow lab i have ever met but also one of the aboslute sweetest dogs ever. She wont go upstairs or downstairs to the shop but will gladly run on sheets of ice and dive into the stream in December. Shes justgetting back up to speed after tearing her ACL and having surgery.










Thats her best "look dad im a wolf" pose .


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's Riley, my shopdog. As you can see, he stays in a crate in my shop when I'm working. He follows me everywhere and if he's not in the crate, he'd be under foot all the time. While noise doesn't bother him, I leave him upstairs (it's a basement shop) when I run really loud machinery. My rule of thumb is, if I wear earmuffs, the dog's upstairs.

Riley's also recovering from a blown out knee. He's coming around pretty well.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to get my recent pics out of my camera, but yeah, we've got a shop dog. His name is Brody, and he's a hyper 7 month old pup that has finally figured out cords are not to be chewed upon… He likes shredding pine, but seems to leave the hardwoods alone… I am okay with that for now…

As far as breed goes, we aren't certain. His mother was a yellow lab, his dad, they thought was a black lab, but he's not growing as fast as the other lab puppies in the neighborhood, and he has some features around the head and face, not to mention the overall build that make me think Boxer… Which is fine… he retrieves like crazy, as well as points and flushes, all with very little training…. He's too young to take birding yet, but maybe next season….


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

*YOU CAN'T TAKE A NICE PHOTO OF ME!!!!!!*

Not quite a shop dog but loves helping out occasionally. Loves chewing on wood… well to tell you the truth she just loves chewing - fences, gates, metal, wood, oh and of course bones. 
She was a stray who decided to stay, we have had a bit of a hard time with her as she hates thunderstorms and garbage trucks. Doesn't mind all the loud noises that gets produced around here occaisionally with various tools but must have had it bad in her previous home. It has taken 18 months to get her half way to decent! But she really is a sweetie sometimes , cant you tell!!!!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

He's Milo, my shop cat. He wags his tail around and picks up all the sawdust, then spreads it all over the house.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wayne he is sooooooo cute.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my dog Sadie, she's an 8 y/o Golden. Shes around 4 in this picture. She doesn't get out to my shop much but she loves wood like her dad! She is very smart, loves to play, and has a serious tennis ball obsession..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

snowy river…i had to just laugh…your kitty has the look like get that camera out of my face…we had a kitty like that…we lost him this year to old age…he was 18…good luck with yours …these pictures of all of our shop buddies are pretty cool…mine is new and she is learning…grizz


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

My black lab, Jett, comes down to the shop looking for me. Then he lays down is the sawdust. I like having him down there, but not when I'm using loud machines. My wife doesn't like it too much, as he always brings a lot of sawdust back upstairs. She says it's bad enough that I come up all dusty…she doesn't want 2 dogs shedding sawdust all over.
On the other hand, she doesn't mind when he comes into our lake cottage soaking wet.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Here is a rare picture of my three favorite 'helpers' together. It is rare because I have only seen all three of them together once. Coco (named after Coco Chanel) is the black one. She is big and beautiful and one of the most gentle cats I have ever had. Richard is the short haired orange tabby in the back. And that is Pancakes in the middle. They all "help' in their own ways. We call Coco the "Secretary" because she is fascinated with the computer (especially the cd rom tray and the printer) Using the scroll saw doesn't bother them. Sometimes I have even had one of them sitting on the table right next to it as I work. Richard is the "office manager" because he oversees things. Pancakes is always close by, although he hates his mortal enemy - the compressor. He refers to it as "the big yellow monster" (it is a DeWalt) and runs and hides when we bring it out. They are constant companions though and I couldn't do my job without them.










Sheila


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

A well trained shop dawg


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

This is "Roo" while she comes in my shop once in a while,she doesn't stay very much. If the air compressor starts she bails out immediately.If she is in the house and can hear it she runs to a bedroom. Otherwise she goes pretty much every where I go. I rescued her from the pound 6 years ago and she is a joy in my life.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

This is Mfutah. (a Zulu name) the real shop dawg










I've had her since she was 20 minutes old.
She cant brush up yet.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I love this thread! This is great to see everyone's "assistants"!

Alba - I don't know what to say! That really made me laugh out loud! Just wonderful!

Sheila


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Grizz- Sorry you lost your cat. Send me your address and I'll mail you a couple!

Why is it that dogs are so afraid of the compressor? I mean, other loud things like the lawn mower they don't mind. In fact my dog loves to chase the mower, but if she even SEES a brad nailer come out she will climb into the fireplace and burn alive to get away from it!

I also have two cats, but they stay out of the shop. They mostly like going upstairs and opening all of the bedroom & bathroom doors. Then I close them, and the game starts over again. They also like to hide around corners and when a dog walks by they smack it in the mouth. The dogs will just look at me with sadness like I'm going to stick up for them.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

If you really want to be happy in the shop, get yourself a shop llama.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Candy stays outdoors in nice weather, but shares the shop with me when it's cold or rainy. She's not crazy about the noise, but after 10 years she has learned to live with it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

thats great charlie…she is a happy looking girl..ive had my new one for about 90dyas now…she is working out good…ive found the girls seem to like the guys better and vice versa…i wanted my next dog to be partial to me, so i got a girl…ive also found that if i put a piece of bacon around my neck…she stays around more too…lol…grizz


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a bunch of dogs. I can't seem to locate a pic of the black lab Jack. And the labradoodle puppies are older and bigger now. All of them like to hang out with me all the time, in the yard and in the garage. Trouble with poodles is- sawdust really sticks to their fur.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, so she's a little lazy!!!!! Oh and by the way we are *Her* people…


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's my Sunny Day. She's a 9 month old Shih Tzu. She's my best friend, and my dust mop in the workshop!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Verna- Is that a shop teddy bear? By the way, this is a family site, so no swearing- even if your dog IS 9 months old!


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Jim, she looks like a teddy bear at times, like a miniature lion other times, like a holy terror when wrestling with her brother (my sister has her brother), but mostly, yes, she is shop teddy bear.

She doesn't mind the scrollsaw or the dust collector, but hates the shop vac. I won't let her around me while I'm using the table saw (too dangerous for me to have her under foot!!!). And, one of the first things she found in the workshop was the scrap wood bin…she seems to love to chew on cherry!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My avatar is Dusty. He is no longer with us but he was our night watchman over the course of 12 years in three different plants. He was a mix between a German Shepherd and a Chow. I never have seen a dog with stronger jaw muscles. Dusty was one of the best friends that I have ever had and stayed with me in the machine shop during the day but had free rein of the whole plant at night. When I opened the plant early every morning Dusty was waiting at the door to greet me exactly where he was when I left him because I always came in the morning like clockwork although at night I often left way past closing time. When Dusty died it was one of the saddest things that ever happened to me because I loved him so. We buried him behind the plant and later built a 12,000 sq ft building over him but we built the building in a way that did not disturb his grave. The building was a fitting memorial to him since he had faithfully guarded three different buildings for us over the course of 12 years. So now he has one last building to guard in a symbolic way. I shall never forget Dusty for as long as I live because I loved him so much and I have tears in my eyes as I write this. I have three dog collars hanging from my rear view mirror in my pickup. One of them belongs to my beloved Dusty and so when I look in my rear view mirror I think of him every time.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Helluvawreck* they spend such a short time but give so much.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW, Dusty is a helluva lot better looking than helluvawreck so that's another reason to use him for an avatar.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Helluvawreck-they leave footprints on our hearts, that's for sure. I lost Speckles on a Tuesday in April and picked up Sunny Day the following Saturday. I just can't be without a woman's best friend.

I, too, keep the collars, but on a hook on the 'frig. Speckles (the most loyal of all dogs, but, oh, did she shed), Sunshine (my first Shih Tzu), Snickers (retired racing greyhound who finally got to run for pleasure), and Sawdust (the sawdust eating Chow/Shepherd mix).

I see nothing but best friends here. Some canine, some feline-they all leave footprints on our hearts…..and hopefully not on our wooden projects!!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a great thread and to see that a lot of us have "just acquired" our mates or should I say they *aquired us. *But either way I agree with Verna. They all have the same trait whether they are "canine or feline they all leave footprints on our hearts" and memories forever


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I never met a dog that I didn't like if I had the opportunity to get to know them except for one and he was a three legged hound dog named Hank. You can usually negotiate with most dogs. With Hank there was no negotiating; he was most likely going to bite you no matter what and that was all there was to it. He had his back leg shot off by a man - I reckon that he had been offended by that.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Bitty: She's a full blood Bloodhound. She's a real pain in the shop. Every time you drop something on the floor, she gets to it before I can and eats it. Screws, washers, offcuts, dirt, shavings, (you get the idea) it doesn't matter, down the hatch it goes. She's also real sneaky. She will grab offcuts, from where I have no idea, and take them upstairs to the front room and chew them into little pieces. So I have to cleanup chips and dust in the shop and them go upstairs and clean up chips and dust.










Dad, I've been a bad girl…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Chunk, one of these days I'll have to tell you about Shotzie. She was the eatenist dog that I ever had and would eat most anything if she put her mind to it - which she often did much to the aggravation of us human folk.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Helluva- I got bit by a three legged dog once too!! In fact I've never met a three legged dog that didn't bite, they are as angry as a Vietnam vet coming home minus a leg and nobody to welcome him! My encounter was with a horrible beast named Tripod. You'd think he'd be no match for me, I could have just kicked his only front leg out from under him, but that three legged dog was faster than I expected!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My hat is off to you, Jim. Maybe we could start a club here on Lumberjocks called the Three Legged Dog Club. I suppose we could work it into woodworking somehow or another. I've got a good friend that is a veteran from the long war of woodworking. From recollection I think he has lost three or four fingers from the long war of woodworking. He was a good poker playing buddie of my brothers and I. He would often get exuberant over a good show in a poker hand and raise his right hand with glee and holler "give me three".


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

When I was in University at Southern Illinois there was a three legged dog that used to chase our car as we drove through the trailer park. Man! That dog was so fast you couldn't even tell he was missing a leg until he stopped. He was cute!

We can work this subject into woodworking by maybe having someone make one of the three legged dogs a wooden leg. Maybe??


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Imagine trying to work around this monster in your shop


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My hat is off to you as well, Ms Sheila for calling that to my attention. Sometimes I'm not so swift on the uptake, if you know what I mean. I'm an old man and it's almost past my bedtime so ya'll carry on without me while I retire for the night. Mr Jim, sorry if I offended you, sir. It was totally unintentional so you have from me a 1000 apologies. However, in defense of myself I will say that not once did I ever not welcome home a homecoming vet - not even in the 60's and the Vietnam War nor any other war. So if you will pardon me I shall go to sleep now and have a good night's sleep as I most always do because I almost always have an easy consciense as I do right now. There is no shame in a man putting his foot in his mouth because we all have done so from time to time.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know what you're talkin about, Hellua, but no offense was taken.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there tj…with that little guy in your shop , who would need a planer or table saw…looks like that thing…might eat 50 pounds a day…what do you feed your dogs down under…lol….more then a shrimp on the barbie…lol…....


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey grizzman all you would have to do with that fella is give the wood to him to trim!!!  he might even get his dinner ouf of it if you are lucky that way you wouldn't need to give him soo much!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What are you talking about, grizz? I'll bet that dog (if that's what it is) would eat 75 lbs a day and that's before the night shift arrives. Look at the gut on 'em. Hell look at him; he's as big around as the horse is. Look at how the horse is looking at him - he ain't even sure of what to make out of him. As a matter of fact, I'd say that horse looks a little concerned and is thinking he might need to keep an eye on him lest he might take a bite out of him when he ain't watching. However, you can tell the dog ain't worried about any of them. All he's thinking about is his next meal. If there are dogs like that running around I sure am glad that I'm a dog lover. I would even call him sir no matter what his name is.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This was my previous shop gaurd dog. He'd lay outside and keep me safe.










My current shop animals.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

sooooo its not only cats and dogs in the shop! 
whats for dinner???


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Karson, that looks like he was a mighty fine shop dog. I wish it showed his face. I'll bet he was smart and that he also watched out over the chickens as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I suspect the giant dog photo is less than authentic…

I was thinking of getting a couple of chickens. I have a corner lot in a small town's residential area, and I was planning on a small enclosed coop. But now that I know they can live in the woodshop, that seals the deal! I bet that wouldn't smell at all! And the eggs can just be laid in the pile of sawdust under the table saw! Maybe i can teach my dog to bring the eggs in the house each morning and scramble them up for me!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The black hen that has white tips on it's feathers has laid about a dozen eggs in the shop so far. The other chickens are happy to lay their eggs in the hen house but this other one has decided to lay her eggs about 10:30 in the morning and if the shop is open she comes in to lays it, first in front of my office door on some carpet, but now she has selected under a small workbench that I have to get down on my hands and knees and use a stick to retrieve them. I'll usually let her lay about 3-4 eggs before I take them away.

It's quite handy now because my shop is starting to feel like the insides of a refrigerator. But the big door is not open as much now.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, I don't have any chickens but I can tell you this, whenever I get the chance I love to watch 'em. I don't know much about 'em but they sure are interesting to watch. I imagine that Karson can verify that.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well karson im glad to see that the black chicken finally got you down on your knee's…lol…maybe praying for some more eggs…..i know i like three of them for my omelets…but 4 would be good too…...im hping my new dog will be able to be smart enough to be a good outside guard dog..she is a blond lab and we think shepherd, so between the two…i think she will work out…..but if all fails…i can get me a few chickens around here with no problem….in fact those guinea hens do a great job …


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Karson- Wow, I have to go in the house for breakfast. You can just have your eggs in the shop.

Helluva- I am into a bit of a self-sufficiency kick these days. I have some rabbits which and have a small henhouse in a corner of the backyard that'll be ready for occupants in the spring. I have heard they make wonderful pets… and even better omlettes…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, Jim, there ain't nothing wrong at all in being into the self -sufficiency kick these days. There's no telling what might happen in the coming days and years. Rabbits do make good pets and mighty good eating too. So do hens. The nice thing about hens is they can sort of pay their way by laying eggs until day day of reckoning.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

from fried egg sandwiches to fried chicken and potato salad…someone has to do it…..


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

No shop dog here.

The back yard can get interesting though.

From backyard animals 08


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is Zoie, our shop dog. She represents a bigger investment than a Sawstop or Unisaw, around $3000, worth of knee surgeries (5 times) and other medical bills. She doesn't do anything except bark at visitors and chase squirrels out of the yard, but we wouldn't take anything for her. She is taking a break in this picture. At 16yo she takes a lot of breaks.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Crank- You wouldn't take anything for her? How about $3000?

I have a friend who had a dog with cataracts. The vet said it would be $3500 to fix the first eye and $500 for the second. He asked the doctor if he could just do the second eye and let the dog live with one, it'd save him $3500.

Bob- since we were talking about eating shop chickens it's only fair to mention that your deer looks tastey too! I don't hunt, but my father went last weekend and shot a doe that got away because he couldn't track it. The next day a friend found the sad creature. My poorly aiming father had shot it directly in the teeth! It was nothing but gums, which shouldn't kill a deer, but maybe he died laughing at my father…

Helluva- Maybe you can give me some tips on choosing and raising chickens?


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a shop cat… lol… he enjoys tracking in planer shavings, and nosing around… Her name is Pepper. She looks just as the name implies, like pepper(black n brown).

Unfortunately my only picture of this elusive beast has disappeared off of my phone.

At 11, she is an old girl, but hopefully with a few good years left in her. She somehow always manages to cheer me up, when I am depressed.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Depression is more and more common these days, it seems! Nothing can provide therapy like a pet, that's for sure… except becomming a Newbie-woodworker!


----------



## medicnurse70 (Jan 28, 2009)

The second picture is Fenway in the shop and the first picture shows Fenway not quite sure about the new walls for her heated dog house….( a heating pad designed for dogs)


----------



## tlr (Sep 27, 2010)

My second birthday this last summer! I am working on being a good shop dog!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

^^
"My poorly aiming father had shot it directly in the teeth!"

Jim:
My dad said never shoot at an animal unless you are sure you can kill it with one bullet.
I have never left an animal to suffer.
Either its a "clean" shot or I don't shoot.

Your dad should get another hobby.

Not trying to preach here but somebody has to speak for the animals.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my two dogs, actually the little one is really my wife's, but they are always together. I get thoughts that the little bugger is really my wife's shop spy.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are my two young yellow labrador pups. They love being in the shop with me and so far none of the loud noises seem to be an issue. I do however put them outside if I'm running the really loud machinery such as the planer. It's funny to watch theom snort through the small piles of shavings from handplaning my latest project.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well roger from what i know about you…a spy might not be such a bad idea…now if you throw your self a banana once in awhile…i know you can behave….....cant you….......why yes …i know you can…..


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob- your dad probabally never missed a shot in his life, eh? It's not like my old man walks through the woods with an uzzi looking to maim any fluffy little animal that has the bad luck to hop into his path. His aim was simply poor that time. I know of no hunter who is stupid enough to take a shot unless he thinks he can hit the deer. Besides the possibility of maiming an animal, the noise will ruin the rest of the day because everything will be hiding. So I asssure you he was not being reckless with the deer's life.

When I see the great deer torturer I'll give him crap for you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey drew…great pups..ive got one too although not a ful blooded lab…but very close…she loves to snif…might be the new answer to dust collection…lol…good luck with your pups…double the fun …double the trouble…lol


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Jim:
"and shot a doe that got away *because he couldn't track it*. The next day a friend found the sad creature. My poorly aiming father had shot it directly in the teeth!"

Your words not mine.
Maybe it's time to stick to woodworking.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this thread was suppose to be about our great shop dogs…maybe we should keep it there…..i hope we can…grizzman


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob, I didn't start this thread intending to have to defend my father and I think you may not have wanted to cross that line anyway. So let's just forget about it and keep this thread nice and full of great comments about our shop pets.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

My shop dog, Ninja, mutt with black lab and chow chow. He just turned 5 last week and is only allowed in the shop when its in a fairly clean state since his thick coat would just be a magnet for dust.










The camera snob.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

medicnurse70- Heated doghouse? He's livin' in the lap of luxery!

Tlr- I love Goldens, they are among the most beautiful dogs around. Have you taught it to retrieve tools for you?

Roger- Looks like your two dogs are best buddies! I think it's adorable when a little dog is following a bigger one around. My little one is always behind Maya, the bigger dog.

Drew- You don't need TWO do you? Send me one…

Eric- Yes, his hair would fill right up with sawdust, but imagine how nice he would smell! Like a fresh hardwood forest!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I think my dog would take off the second I turned on a power tool. She's more of a house dog.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

True Jim, except it would all end up on my wife when she playfully messes it up and then of course it would be my fault lol.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










If you are in need of a shop dog…...........Puppies aplenty puppies galore- Thirteen British labs… Incredible litter of pups… Three weeks old today.  Just in time for Christmas…..


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful puppies Rivergirl. My wife and I want a second dog


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rivergirl:
Does each pup come with a handmade stool?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy crap! How many dogs did all those puppies come out of!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelly, how in the world did the mother carry all of those pups. That is incredible. What do you feed the mama, puppy generator?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

boy rivergirl, i dont think i could give one away….have you named them all…its kinda like snow white and all of your dwarfs…..i love puppies…....grizzman


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

There are few things as cute as a litter of puppies. Watching their different personalities come out, just watching them wrestle and play. Rivergirl, you have a wonderufl few weeks ahead of you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Man I love this thread because of all of the wonderful dog pictures.

*Jim*, I'm just going to make this a favorite of mine because I love dogs so much.

*Roger*, I sure do like to see your wonderful dogs. I can only imagine how much love and comfort they give you. 

*Kelly*, I want to see some pics of all of those pups playing together when they get a little bigger. Are those pure bred? 

*All of you guys and gals*, it makes me glad in my heart to see all of your wonderful dogs and to think how much they love you and 'help' you in your shops. I love dogs but I don't have a dog right now so I missing something that I love.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger: All of the stools will not be handmade but dog made. LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, that's both good and bad, Karson. However, saw dust comes in handy for that sort of thing and and I suppose we all have a good shovel or shop dustpan hangin on the wall.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

I have one that is mine










And several that we foster while they look for their forever home. This is of a resucue puppy mill mommy helping me make her last whelping box…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If your shop has a 'Doggy Door', you might just have some unexpected company …









This fawn followed the Beagle home, came right in behind the dog, and made himself at home on the sofa.









I'm told this happened recently somewhere in Maryland.

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That fawn is a precious animal if I ever saw one. It looks right at home there on the sofa. We live in a subdivision inside the city and they often come into the yards an are quite at ease. Down the street about a block is my aunt's house and in the yard one or two fawns are seen there a couple of times a week. We think they stay in the hedgerows. We don't have any wondering dogs in the neighborhood so there is nothing really to harm them. They're beautiful animals.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

@helluvawreck-They are something. We live in a wooded area in the bluffs along the Mississippi River, and have tons of deer in our yard. One Sunday a couple of years ago, I snapped a pic that shows 11 of them in my wife's flower garden!

We are near the end of rutting season and will start see spotted white-tails in a couple of months. My grandsons went on an antler hunt Saturday … they found one pretty decent rack and a partial in the woods behind our house.

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Our county is about 1/2 forest and 1/2 farmland. There is a lot of forest near the subdivision. In the northern part of our county is a wonderful game management area where I love to go. I have a soft place in my heart for the animals - I always have.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

One of my shop cats, Fog. Only 3 of the 4 cats will come into the basement.

She's chasing around the pen that had fallen way under the bench (thanks, Fog! I couldn't reach it)









Was acting like a kitten, despite her 13 years


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

About the lab puppies- yes the pups are purebred- of the Kelly Green lineage- British/UK labs (not American labs). Wonderful beautiful puppies! The mama had 14 pups- one died on day one- (but was not stillborn). The mother dog is absolutely incredible- she takes excellent care of these babies- naturally some rotation by a human is needed to make sure the big fatties don't keep hogging up the milk. The mother dog/puppies are not mine- the daddy of the puppies is my lab stud dog. The puppies are for sale- 300 bucks is it- and believe me that is a tremendous bargain for these dogs. They are 3 weeks old (as of last Tuesday) and they already weight about 4 pounds! Their eyes are open and they are beginning to walk around. Soon they will be scampering. If anyone out there is interested in a pup let me know asap- they will go quickly. There are blacks and chocolates, males and females of both colors. You really won't find a better lab (in my humble opinion). These pups are so incredible it is all I can do not to take one myself- but Len will kill me if I do- and I have a litter of labradoodles coming in January- so I can not do a puppy just now. It would be worth the drive to snag one of these beauties. Honest.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes you guessed it! I always have my boxers with me in the shop! They arent much good for woodworking, but, Elvis, the big one, always finds the small cutoffs and gives them to Jasper, the little one. Funny, they NEVER get the good pieces of wood to chew on. Or maybe they cant tell the difference.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

These are my most faithful shop dogs I've ever had. The border collie on the left is Jose. She mostly lies on the porch and snoozes now. The Aussie on the right is Sam. He past away last July. He was an absolute jewel. His only goal in life was to make me happy. He would settle down in the shop and watch me work and come over for a quick pat now and again. Our last day together was a stormy day. He was terrified of thunder. We hung out all day then he had a massive stroke or some major malfunction, while I went in for a cup of coffee and a phone call. I went back to the shop to find him all but gone. I had him almost fifteen years. He actually had one day seniority over my wife. We started dating the day after I got him. Damn I miss that dog!!!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My new Shop Dog. This is Lady Antebellum. She is part Tibetan Mastiiff and part Great Pyrenees She weight about 22 lbs now.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow Karson- You should teach that dog to clean up your office!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I cropped the picure so most of the "STUFF" was not visable.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful dog! He looks like he's smiling.


----------



## mpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

Follows me everywhere and just loves to lay in sawdust. 
Lady the dog.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

This is great! Now where is my picture? I have 3 pedigree shop dogs. There's Gracie, she's the boss and an International setter. (Found setting under an international tractor)
Then there's Daisy, she's a Marengo Healer. (Picked up in Marengo county and the vet had to heal her.)
And last there's Cookie. So named because she is white and the other two are black. She is a Hale retriever. (Retrieved from the roadside in Hale County.)
They help me do wood work and like to carry cutoffs out into the yard to be found by the mower.
They are all pure breed Alabama shop dogs and we love them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You know what - this thread just might keep going on forever since people love dogs and dogs love people.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, especially since there's a nice new DOG FOOD AD to go with the thread.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rand, Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My little Lady has grown some in the last 24 days. Her previous picture is above.


----------



## Pyamed (Jan 10, 2011)

These are my doggies, Thump is my boy who is 6 and Sidney is my girl she is 4. They are both Rottweilers my wife and I breed them.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to be a retread but I found some pup pics I want to post.

Gracie









Daisy and Cookie









Shop Dog's everywhere.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

So fun to see everyone's dogs! And yes, the grow sooooo fast- like little kids they are.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Karson- you got a new chair! (I new something was different in the photo, but it wasn;t a cleaner desk! 

Pyamed- My neighbor has an old Rottweiler. It's the most obedient dog I've ever seen. I live in a small town's residential area and he can let the dog wander around the little yard with no fence and it never leaves his side!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

A new litter of eleven labradoodle pups at the riverhouse. More shop dogs!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

OM MY GOD- THEY DON'T HAVE ANY EYES!!!!!!!!!

Kidding…

I raise rabbits for meat… but those little guys look DELICIOUS!

Again… kidding…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Jim, I didn't realize you were Chinese.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Rivergirl, those pups are so cute!!!! They certainly would give Sunny Day a run for her money.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

is my shop dog-this is actually the pick of the litter from pyamed's (my bro's) first litter with his dogs. He just turned 9 months old and is over 100lbs


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You're gonna need a bigger shop with a shopdog like that!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have three shop dogs. Pennyrae the weiner dog, who for the next few weeks is band from the shop, she is recovering from a back injury. Actually a bulged disk, she's doing very well, 3 weeks of crate rest, and daddy to cary her every where she goes. Come to think of it nothing really has changed. That has been her life for 7 years so far, they are kind of a lazy dog. Then we have the Multi Poo. great little dog, very fine fur makes a wonderful dusk and chip magnet in the shop. And rounding out the heard we have the Dorkie, a cross between a Yorkie and a Weiner Dog. He is a real charmer. I will post pictures. The Dorkie is a rescue, his owner was moving and asked if we wanted him. They were going to put him on Craigs list if we didn't take him. I didn't want that to happen. We later find out that he had lived outside for 3 years in Northern Wisconsin, with 3 other big dogs. This little guy when we got him weighed less that 8 lbs, now after living at the Hilton with us he is a plump happy 12 lbs. I don't know how people can treat animals bad, they bring so much joy and love to our home. I would never be without my Furry Children.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a weiner dog for my shop. He'd be great to crawl through the dust collection ducts and get out any obstructions! (As long as he doesn't go too far and try to lick the impeller)


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

One of these German wirehaired pups will be ours in a couple of weeks and boy are we excited. My avatar is of my late Shiver, also a german wirehaired who passed a year ago. One of my boxes that I posted a while back was in remembrance of her…she was special.








Here's Shiver when she was a couple of years old. It was a bad hair day 








Must be down here somewhere!!!!








One of the new pups…might be ours!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

PUPPIES PUPPIES PUPPIES! So sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Shiver. Glad to hear a new puppy is coming to join you in the shop!  As Jamie would say " awwww! puppy breath! "


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

If they are not under the bench, they are just as happy under the drawing board


----------



## horologist (Feb 29, 2008)

Chip, the only thing he hates more than power tools is being photographed. 
The secret is to hold a cookie on top of the camera.
When I'm working with hand tools he is there, usually sound asleep.


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my constant companion, my 11 year old english mastiff Judge (AKA Dogzilla).
My wife calls him our "grand puppy". 
He's happy just laying in the way in the shop. It looks like he's getting recharged with the cord up his nose!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Love the pics! My litter of pups will be 5 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

"The Boys", Merlin and Logan, they love winter days in the shop with dad. But they dream about…








...diving in the water! 








...and swimming, boating and Summer hikes!
They are my Best Friends!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww those are some gorgeous goldens


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a fluffy round bed just like that on my shop floor. My wife says it's lumpy but I tell her to be thankful I let her out there.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny Jim.  Love the golden pics. I live on the river- deep water- and the dogs swim and swim.. and then they swim!


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my 12 year old lab hanging out in my shop


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Not technically shop dogs since I don't have a shop yet, but these are my pooches…the black one is Oz, a Dutch Shepherd and I'm lucky enough to take him to work everyday…the tan one is Buster…a Catahoula Bulldog. A little over a year old and still very much a puppy albeit a huge 100 pound puppy.





































Still a small pup in this pic…much larger now.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Here is my 12 year old lab hanging out in my shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP to my best friend. You will be missed!!!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is Barley the lab and Baby the three legged chihuahua. Baby guards the shop during the summer. He has a pillow next to the front door of the shop. Barley supervises the shop. Tinks the Jack Russell hates the shop unless I'm sitting then she's on my lap complaining of the cigar smoke.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

My springer spaniel Robyn has a fenced back yard for her run, but she loves to break out so she can roam the neighborhood, looking for squirrels. That's scary, because she has no street sense and would not hesitate to hurl herself in front of a car.

My shop has an entrance from the yard, and another into the carport, and thence outside. When she comes into the shop, she invariably checks out the door to the carport (she knows I've occasionally left it open). If it's closed, she sighs and wanders back out again with a disappointed look on her face.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sheriff will come out to the shop but he wont hang around, way to many Mastiff eating monsters out there. 200lb sissy boy. he does try to help when I feel bad though.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss skippy.

Barney the wonder dog does not like noise in the shop. But he's my buddy nevertheless. He whines to go to the shop with me, then instantly whines to go back in the house.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Maggie the shop Lab and Sam the wuss Lab. Life is fuller with a good dog.

Mags in her shop spot:









Maggie riding the bike:










Sam the day he came home with us from the pound:


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Here is my 12 year old lab hanging out in my shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry…my heart goes out to you.

ken


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's my bud Mika. It was my son's present from his girlfriend. That lasted about two weeks. She's been my side kick for 10 years. She still comes and gets me every night to say go to bed! Gives me the evil eye till i give in and go to bed so she can lay on her bed at the foot of ours.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I currently have inherited a cat, but this was my best dog ever. (RIP)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a garage cat, wonderful Siamese cat that adopted us. She would walk out to the garage with me, sit in the sun if it was cold, sit in the shade if it was hot and bring me chipmunks whenever she saw fit. She would lay between my feet when I shaved, and waited for me to get out of the shower and slept with us every night. We lost her to cancer a few months ago and were devastated but were happy to have known her.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

My shop dog trying to figure out why he's not home laying in his bed instead of on that dirty old floor


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

^Bill, What a good looking dog! ^


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been trying to find this thread since early this morning and finally got to it!










I'm looking to raise support for treatment and rehab for my dog, Bump. He's 5 years old and lost all hind-end control last Wednesday from an FCE. If you have the time, please read his story and share with others!

https://www.gofundme.com/bumpers

(He's back a few pages in this thread from 2011: http://lumberjocks.com/replies/255872)


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is my best bud, Flounder. She is really strange about the shop, she will whine at the door, and hit her nose on the doorknob for me to let her into the shop/garage, but if the kids are awake, she will almost immediately whine to be let back into the house. After the kids have gone to bed, she will come into the shop and lay down with me. She is a great dog, just over 2 years old (we got her new years day 2014, born in November). It is amazing how in tune with me she is, she watches my every move, follows me everywhere, and reminds me if I forget anything on her "schedule," as well. Her two favorite things are boat rides to the beach, and a tennis ball… Combine the two, and she is in heaven! She took her first boat ride at the age of 9 weeks, and met her first speckled trout that day as well.

The last picture is my favorite picture to date. Taken when my parents came to visit last summer and rented a pet friendly condo. Flounder overlooking the water with our two kids, Mallory and Jonathan.


























































*Edit - May have wen't a little overboard on the pictures, but she's so sweet! Sorry.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> I ve been trying to find this thread since early this morning and finally got to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan,

I just saw your post, and I am really sorry to hear about your boy. I hope God finds a way to work his magic for Bump, and your family. I can't imagine the pain you must be going through at the moment.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

delete. duplicate post.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

@ste6168 thanks for the kind words! Your dog is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bermuda_Les (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Alys (Alice) the workshop kitty. She will sit on anything in the workshop that is close enough to get a headscratch or some loving. She will even jump up on the tablesaw if I'm not paying enough attention to her. So far we've been lucky the saw hasn't been running during one of those times.










She doesn't seem to mind the noise of power tools running and will even fall asleep during the din of saws and routers working.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

This is my active companion.  He likes to go wherever I go and will do something to get even if he gets left behind. The shop is not his favorite place due to the noise but I have a 40' lead outside so he can be near where he hunts for moles or anything else interesting or just lays in the sun or shade depending on the temp.


----------



## lyis (Jan 9, 2021)

We realize this is an old post, but we have Maya's doppelgänger-though he was a shelter dog, so we're not really sure what breed, or combination thereof, he may be. Meet Augie…and his little sister, Maddie.

/Users/adrienneyoumans/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/resources/derivatives/2/21CC1401-C7C9-4319-8FC0-8CF6286B96A81105_c.jpeg


----------



## lyis (Jan 9, 2021)

> We realize this is an old post, but we have Maya s doppelgänger-though he was a shelter dog, so we re not really sure what breed, or combination thereof, he may be. Meet Augie…and his little sister, Maddie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

NOT LJ businessnews reported as spam.









While I'm here, here's the Chief Inspector, preparing for her duties as Shop Dog.










I'm pretty sure she thinks that it's her shop and my job is to open it up and let her in. She's always there, watching, no matter what activity is going on in the shop.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Cute pup, Kent!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Alek is 12, a rescue, a big 100lb Chesapeake Bay Retriever. He greets everyone with a wagging butt and tail. Does not like loud noises so time in the shop is limited. Thunder has him hiding behind my chair. One of the best dogs I have ever had, friendly to all, good with other pets, never a problem. 
Today is his last. We have an appointment with the vet to put him down. The cancer in his leg we treated at the Univ. of GA vet clinic 8 years has returned with no hope this time. He is suffering, now is the time.
Have not decided to keep the ashes, bury them, or spread them in the big pond he loved to swim in and chase the geese and ducks.

Love them while they are with you. They give more than they recieive.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Sincerest condolences Ron - we lost Gus, our Springer to cancer in a little over a month from his initial diagnosis. It was one of the saddest days in my life. That was more than 10 years ago and it still makes me sad. We have 2 Springers that are 9 and 10. I know it is only a matter of time until we will have to face that day again.

Dogs do give so much more than they receive. They remind me of it every day.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The part that sucks the most! Lost my Pup last November, old age 16 years, fighting the urge for a new one as really don't want to go through that again. Still look at his spot in the shop with a heavy heart. 
Come spring will take his Ashes for a final walk in the Forest behind the house


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

George used to love shoptime. He was in awe of me. RIP George. He is missed.


----------

